# New to me skid steer



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

My new to me Cat 262C with 310hrs. Bucket arrived on Wednesday, machine on Thursday and tracks on Friday. Put the tracks on yesterday and must say it was a piece of cake! Very happy with how easy it was to install them. Now to put it to work! It will be nice having a skid steer that I can use year round. Can't wait for snow!


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! thats a very nice machine, what year is it?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

ive been kicking around the idea of buying one, now that look's kick ass. How much cash that cost???


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

whats the deal with the new tracks. looks kinda wierd they ay they are set up. take some time to get use to huh. im still loving this case track loaders. havent got any time in the cat machines yet.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's a nice machine! Good luck with it Thumbs Up


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice Rig!!! One tip, if your going in the woods or doing any building demo work build a heavy shield over your aux hydraulic ports as they stick out there just waiting to get broken. Looks good.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats an awesome setup. Congrats on the new purchase.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

dieselguy5245;1291527 said:


> Wow! thats a very nice machine, what year is it?


Thanks dieselguy, its a 2010.



1olddogtwo;1291535 said:


> ive been kicking around the idea of buying one, now that look's kick ass. How much cash that cost???


Thanks olddog. I've been wanting a wheeled unit for awhile now, but I had to sell my CK-35 first. Very happy with my decision so far. Picked this one up for $38,400 without the bucket or tracks.



SNOWLORD;1291544 said:


> Nice Rig!!! One tip, if your going in the woods or doing any building demo work build a heavy shield over your aux hydraulic ports as they stick out there just waiting to get broken. Looks good.


Thanks. No demo work but will be in the woods at times, so I will keep an eye on those. Thanks


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you want something newer, why did you sell the Komatsu tracked buggy?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

MatthewG;1291976 said:


> Did you want something newer, why did you sell the Komatsu tracked buggy?


There was a few reasons why I chose to sell it. 1) Komatsu is no longer making them, so parts and availability of parts will become hard to get. 2) Dealer support is on the weak side here and 3) I wanted a track machine for the spring, summer, fall and a wheeled unit for the winter. It will be nice have the income from a machine that will be used year round. I did have good luck with the machine while I owned it, it just wasn't working out in the snow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice machine. I never knew they made track conversion kits for skid steers.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice! I ran the same machine (with wheels) a couple months ago, worked great and handled like a dream!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

mercer_me;1292721 said:


> Nice machine. I never knew they made track conversion kits for skid steers.


Loegering makes them, I have them on the 252. It makes it really nice to be able to go from tracks in the summer to tires in the winter, the only thing I don't like is it's slower with the tracks.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

that thing is bad azz i love it what did the tracks run you. I think that i am def going to be looking into a set for my machine.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1294316 said:


> Loegering makes them, I have them on the 252. It makes it really nice to be able to go from tracks in the summer to tires in the winter, the only thing I don't like is it's slower with the tracks.


I do like the idea of being able to have a different machine in less then an hour. As far as speed goes, I think it's fine. I haven't been in a situation where I wished that it was faster so far.



contractor078;1294375 said:


> that thing is bad azz i love it what did the tracks run you. I think that i am def going to be looking into a set for my machine.


Thanks contractor078. Bought the tracks new for less then $10,000, they came setup for my skid and were a piece of cake to install. What is the machine are you looking to put these on?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Very very nice!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Looks nice! Spending 8 hours in that thing shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

You'll love it!! i spent many snow storms in Mine last year i have a 272c i think with tracks. i Persnally like the tracks better in the winter.. The wheels tend to spin out alot. But then again my guys put a 10' box on it. with that enclosure i used to wear shorts and a tshirt! Gets nice and toasty

Did you rent/ lease that or did you buy it?? We lease to own our skids from CAT Wonderful program they have.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

wizardsr;1294467 said:


> Very very nice!!! Thumbs Up





PrimoSR;1294705 said:


> Looks nice! Spending 8 hours in that thing shouldn't be a
> problem.


Thanks guys, I'm looking forward to it.



Plow man Foster;1294711 said:


> You'll love it!! i spent many snow storms in Mine last year i have a 272c i think with tracks. i Persnally like the tracks better in the winter.. The wheels tend to spin out alot. But then again my guys put a 10' box on it. with that enclosure i used to wear shorts and a tshirt! Gets nice and toasty
> 
> I love it so far, the a/c works awesome and I assume it will heat well too. Maybe this track patten is better in the snow then my last machine, but I will be running Wolf Paws this winter push a HLA snow wing 8-13 footer.
> 
> Did you rent/ lease that or did you buy it?? We lease to own our skids from CAT Wonderful program they have.


I bought it, I can't see doing the lease to own. If you know your going to buy the machine in the end, save yourself some money and buy instead of lease. JMO.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Greenmtboy;1295045 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> I bought it, I can't see doing the lease to own. If you know your going to buy the machine in the end, save yourself some money and buy instead of lease. JMO.


Yeah but we first started renting machines for odds and end jobs... And instead of loosing that thousand+ dollars we spent on renting.. CAT just adds that money money towards your purchase of a machine.


----------



## Solaris (Jun 22, 2011)

that is a sweet rig, I'm in the process of purchasing two machines, but mine won't be 2010's or with that low amount of hours....maybe one day!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Installed a spill guard on my bucket the other day to keep Sh!t from getting caught between the coupler and boom. Cutting edge is not as easy to see but still is visible. It will be nice not having to stop and clean it out as often.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Is that a Berlon guard?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

xtreem3d;1318310 said:


> Is that a Berlon guard?


Yes it is.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

That machine looks great!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Amazing machine man, Congrats.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Side window locks.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Well you have had the cat for almost 2 years. What do you like and dislike. Buy another one??

Im looking at a 2011 262C this week, plan to also look into the vts tracks

Thanks


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Also whats the process for installing the tracks??

do you use a 2nd machine to help set them in place?


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

*Looks Good!*

Nice setup!Thumbs Up


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice! Looks a lot better with tracks!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

MatthewG;1798867 said:


> Well you have had the cat for almost 2 years. What do you like and dislike. Buy another one??
> 
> Im looking at a 2011 262C this week, plan to also look into the vts tracks
> 
> Thanks


After three summers and three winters it has been trouble free and I would not hesitate on buying another. As far as likes and dislikes....Overall, I have no complaints. Yes, the visibility to the coupler and out the back corners could be better but nether has been an issue. The cab and controls are comfortable, quite and the heat/ac works excellent.



MatthewG;1798868 said:


> Also whats the process for installing the tracks??
> 
> do you use a 2nd machine to help set them in place?


The only way I have installed and removed the tracks is with blocking and a pallet jack. It works well for me but you need a hard level surface to work from. 
Don't expect the 262C with the VTS to have the same performance as a dedicated track machine with the same hp or a CTL (289) or MTL (287). Although this setup works best for what I do, I do find that the VTS takes more power and fuel to operate then a dedicated track rig and is not as smooth doing it. On the up side, it gives you comparable ground pressure, traction and lifting capabilities as a CTL.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Snoviper;1798955 said:


> Nice setup!Thumbs Up


Thank you!



Glenn Lawn Care;1799063 said:


> Very nice! Looks a lot better with tracks!


Thanks, and a totally different animal


----------

